# Firearms License



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Does anyone here have a firearms license and know how to go about getting one?

I understand that you first need to get a PAL for non - restricted firearms. Is this simply a written exam? How can I go about studying for it?

My reasons being is simply security and partially because I have been watching Doomsday Preppers lol. Now I do not believe in any crazy theories but I do believe that a society's structure could potentially collapse at any given moment whether it be through shortages, war or by other means.

So I just want to "prep" in some means of security, whether it be against home invaders or the collapse of humanity


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> So I just want to "prep" in some means of security, whether it be against home invaders or the collapse of humanity


Preparing for the Zombie Apocalypse, eh?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

You have to take an in class course, but it's not hard at all. The instructor will teach you to handlethe firearms that your course pertains to until you can do it easily and safely. Then you take a written test and he tests you on your hands-on ability to safely handle the guns but that's all easy too. I got 100% on all the tests, and I did both the PAL and PAL-R at the same time. Course usually takes 3 evenings to complete. Costs around $140 dollars.

There is a page on the RCMP website that shows all of the instructors and their contact info. It's kind of hard to find. Let me know if you want the number for the guy I got my course from. Old guy but he was great. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

solarz said:


> Preparing for the Zombie Apocalypse, eh?


Oh you have no idea. I pray for it every day...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

You are allowed to challenge the exam without taking a course, however if you have never been taught safe firearms handling then I would STRONGLY recommend that you do take the course. There are several courses available in the gta as 50 mentioned its not too expensive.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

It will cost about $250 to take both the PAL/RPAL course over a weekend, then the wait begins


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

solarz said:


> Preparing for the Zombie Apocalypse, eh?


i dont believe in those crazy theories!

but i do believe in at least being safe than sorry


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

50seven said:


> You have to take an in class course, but it's not hard at all. The instructor will teach you to handlethe firearms that your course pertains to until you can do it easily and safely. Then you take a written test and he tests you on your hands-on ability to safely handle the guns but that's all easy too. I got 100% on all the tests, and I did both the PAL and PAL-R at the same time. Course usually takes 3 evenings to complete. Costs around $140 dollars.
> 
> There is a page on the RCMP website that shows all of the instructors and their contact info. It's kind of hard to find. Let me know if you want the number for the guy I got my course from. Old guy but he was great.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk 2


if you can pm me his number that would be great

how do you go about studying for the written test then?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> if you can pm me his number that would be great
> 
> how do you go about studying for the written test then?


If you take the course, you won't need to study, other than pay attention in class. The tests are at the end of the course.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> So I just want to "prep" in some means of security, whether it be against home invaders or the collapse of humanity


I wouldn't use that as an explanation when the nice ladies from the RCMP call you for the screening interview. You should be aware of the laws that govern firearms ownership, the course is an excellent opener for first timers. Also sign up to canadiangunnutz to learn every thing you ever wanted to know about guns in CanAda!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

fury165 said:


> I wouldn't use that as an explanation when the nice ladies from the RCMP call you for the screening interview. You should be aware of the laws that govern firearms ownership, the course is an excellent opener for first timers. Also sign up to canadiangunnutz to learn every thing you ever wanted to know about guns in CanAda!


definitely. i may look a little coocoo to them

presently, i just want it for extra security


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Byronicle said:


> definitely. i may look a little coocoo to them
> 
> presently, i just want it for extra security


If you tell them anything close to this you won't be getting a license. Currently the only reason allowed by law to own firearms is collecting (which has its own hoops to jump) or target shooting.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This is the best place in Markham

http://www.yrfirearms.com/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> If you tell them anything close to this you won't be getting a license. Currently the only reason allowed by law to own firearms is collecting (which has its own hoops to jump) or target shooting.


That's for sure ....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

hmmm... seems a good number of you good gentlemen are somewhat versed in the area of firearms and firearms ownership..  Who would have thought that the two hobbies would be a rather common mix


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

fury165 said:


> hmmm... seems a good number of you good gentlemen are somewhat versed in the area of firearms and firearms ownership..  Who would have thought that the two hobbies would be a rather common mix


Have you seen the price of some corals!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

J_T said:


> Have you seen the price of some corals!
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


did you see prices for P226 Elite Stainless and CZ 75 Shadow.

I sold them few weeks ago to support corals purchases. It was ultimatum from the wife 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> You have to take an in class course, but it's not hard at all. The instructor will teach you to handlethe firearms that your course pertains to until you can do it easily and safely. Then you take a written test and he tests you on your hands-on ability to safely handle the guns but that's all easy too. I got 100% on all the tests, and I did both the PAL and PAL-R at the same time. Course usually takes 3 evenings to complete. Costs around $140 dollars.
> 
> There is a page on the RCMP website that shows all of the instructors and their contact info. It's kind of hard to find. Let me know if you want the number for the guy I got my course from. Old guy but he was great.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk 2


Would that be Alex Shipman? I hope I got his name right. I remember meeting him before at Al Flathety's (total sp on the name so google it). Seemed like a nice guy and IIRC he charged like $250 for a course.

That $140 is that per course FAC/FAC-R? Or is that just the course material and test costs alone? I was under the unterstanding that it costs $250 if you have an instructor teach you in small groups. Mind you my info is from ~2002-2003ish.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> It will cost about $250 to take both the PAL/RPAL course over a weekend, then the wait begins


Ok, just saw this post. Yah sounds about right with the numbers there.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> If you tell them anything close to this you won't be getting a license. Currently the only reason allowed by law to own firearms is collecting (which has its own hoops to jump) or target shooting.


Curious, what about if you mention collecting high power air rifles? Would that count? Or would they put print on your licence for airguns only? I love many models of airguns and some of the higher power models you can't own because frig... some skirt just 50-100FPS over the limit (I'm pretty sure they use the lightest rounds for those claims which if they normal or average rounds it would skate around 450FPS range. -.-;; ) .

I'd love to collect some of the higher FPS models of the same models that I have.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Curious, what about if you mention collecting high power air rifles? Would that count? Or would they put print on your licence for airguns only? I love many models of airguns and some of the higher power models you can't own because frig... some skirt just 50-100FPS over the limit (I'm pretty sure they use the lightest rounds for those claims which if they normal or average rounds it would skate around 450FPS range. -.-;; ) .
> 
> I'd love to collect some of the higher FPS models of the same models that I have.


If its over 500fps (don't quote me I'm not sure about the actual fps here) it is classified as a firearm and requires a PAL/RPAL if it's a rifle or handgun, being an air gun has nothing to do with it, it's based on the fps. To get a collectors license you have to know your stuff and write some essays on different things to prove it.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> If its over 500fps (don't quote me I'm not sure about the actual fps here) it is classified as a firearm and requires a PAL/RPAL if it's a rifle or handgun, being an air gun has nothing to do with it, it's based on the fps. To get a collectors license you have to know your stuff and write some essays on different things to prove it.


Yes, if it is over 500FPS (501FPS+) then yes it is considered a firearm. I am aware of that.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> definitely. i may look a little coocoo to them
> 
> presently, i just want it for extra security


Definitions of self defends0-section 34 of the criminal code provides

34. (1) Every one who is unlawfully assaulted without having provoked the assault is justified in repelling force by force if the force he uses is not intended to cause death or grievous bodily harm and is no more than is necessary to enable him to defend himself.

Extent of justification

(2) Every one who is unlawfully assaulted and who causes death or grievous bodily harm in repelling the assault is justified if

(a) he causes it under reasonable apprehension of death or grievous bodily harm from the violence with which the assault was originally made or with which the assailant pursues his purposes; and

(b) he believes, on reasonable grounds, that he cannot otherwise preserve himself from death or grievous bodily harm.

1.	Q. Can I defend my life, in my own home, by whatever means I find available?

1. A. Absolutely

2. Q. Is it legal to defend myself in my home with a pistol?

2. A. It depends on whether you accessed it while it was stored in compliance with the law. If you did get to your safe, unlocked it, got the pistol out, unlocked the trigger, unlocked your ammo, loaded your pistol and then shot the intruder, the tool you used for self-defence is no longer an issue. The only remaining issue will be whether or not you were justified to use deadly force.

Here are the four possible outcomes, if you defend yourself with your pistol in your house.

1. You are justified in using deadly force and use your legally stored pistol: 
-not guilty on both counts.

2. You are justified in using deadly force and use your illegally stored pistol:
-not guilty in using deadly force, guilty of firearms act violation. That could result in losing your license and your guns, at least temporary.

3. You are not justified in using deadly force and use your legally stored pistol: 
-guilty of manslaughter, not guilty of any firearms act violations other then by extension. That will probably earn you at least a few years of jail time and a permanent prohibition from licensing and firearms possession.

4. You are not justified in using deadly force and to top it all you use your illegally stored pistol.

Guilty, guilty. You're probably going away for a bit.

http://www.nfa.ca/content/view/261/199/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Unfortunately sig has posted correct info. A firearm in canada is a piss poor method of self defense, you're toast long before you have unlocked your legally stored firearm and appropriately stored ammo. 

Baseball bats are still unregulated, at least until some government wanker figures out that you might hurt yourself with one.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Sig,

I read somewhere you own/sold a P226 (is that the reason for your name...Sig? ). After reading the above I am curious as I think I've read somewhere that housing the ammo in a clip or magazine (yes I know the diff of the two) instead of the fiber box the ammo came in is legal as well as long as you house it properly. Not sure if that is true. But if so that can help speed up the loading if needed. 

BTW are you allowed to 'key alike' all your locks to open on the same key?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you can have ammo stored in the same place with the gun, when the storage is a "safe"
What is the real definition of the "safe" nobody knows for sure. I assume, if it sells as the "safe" you are OK

This one called safe, but you can open it with the "finger"
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...D~0755631P/Stack+On+14+Gun+Safe.jsp?locale=en

This one is also safe and you can open it with 2 metal rods
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...ire+Resistant,+Convertible+Safe.jsp?locale=en

This is also safe
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow.../Garrison+Digital+Security+Safe.jsp?locale=en

have no clue about "same key", but I think it does not matter

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Same key is ok, even better is combination trigger locks all set to same combo. As Sig said if your firearms are stored in a Safe, you can keep loaded magazines right next to your untrigger locked firearm.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> Same key is ok, even better is combination trigger locks all set to same combo. As Sig said if your firearms are stored in a Safe, you can keep loaded magazines right next to your untrigger locked firearm.


trigger locks you can not use at dark, but key you can... 

The best to get wasp spray and you do not need a gun

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

sig said:


> trigger locks you can not use at dark, but key you can...
> 
> The best to get wasp spray and you do not need a gun


Not sure what your trying to say Greg lol. But if your restricted is in a safe no need for a trigger lock at all  and combo locks can be left only 1 digit off and that's a lot faster than a key.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I know, I just replaying to what you said: " trigger locks all set to same combo."

It is difficult to see combo in the dark

breaking news: "One dead, seven injured in Eaton Centre shooting" I assume what noise will be now..

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't knock it till you try it. I will never switch back to keyed locks. And as I have a "safe" my firearms don't require trigger locks at home, those are just for the trip to the range.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Redddogg69 said:


> Don't knock it till you try it. I will never switch back to keyed locks. And as I have a "safe" my firearms don't require trigger locks at home, those are just for the trip to the range.


completely agree 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

sig said:


> I know, I just replaying to what you said: " trigger locks all set to same combo."
> 
> It is difficult to see combo in the dark
> 
> breaking news: "One dead, seven injured in Eaton Centre shooting" I assume what noise will be now..


Just saw thestar report on that. Grrr... don't want to stray away from the topic of the thread... I hope they catch the bastard. It appears to be a shooting into a crowd to incite panic and someone died from a shot.

Makes me consider wearing light body armor now. If the roounds that hit you are above the body armors stopping rating at least the damage can be reduced if any penetration happens then with no protection.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Prayers to the families directly affected.

Unfortunately $hit happens. Always be aware of your surroundings is my personal mantra.

What would be the best of this unfortunate situation is if Toronto Police gets a "Lucky" Break regarding the suspect followed by an arrest. I really hope they get enough information they need to do so.


----------

